# IBS D to IBS C after elimination diet



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

I eliminated wheat and dairy in general from my diet and have become extremely constipated. Does anyone know why this is happening?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You are getting less fiber since you cut out the wheat.Since lactose (if you are intolerant) can cause diarrhea and that isn't keeping everything loose it may be going the other way.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Well if the lactose is causing the reverse effect, do you think my body will eventually reregulate itself?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You may need to look at fiber and water and such in the new diet, but you should be able to regulate things to where you are going regularly again.If you need a little help to go with the osmotic effects of lactose in the stool is gone (as well as the fiber in the resistant starch which also can sometimes pull or hold some water into the stool) you might try a stool softener or some magnesium oxide (250-750 mgs a day) to see if that keeps things moving better.


----------



## Jakora (Jan 23, 2009)

Well my stools returned to being somewhat more normal finally. I stopped with the rabbit pellets. I had been eating a lot of salads and drinking a lot of benefiber since monday. Things have seemed to improve.


----------

